# how to use diff lock on ford 3000



## 66ford3000 (Sep 16, 2015)

How do you properly use the diff lock on a ford 3000? Do you have to hold the pedal the whole time or just press it once? What speed do you engage it or from a stop?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

You hold it down to lock the rear end, and continue to hold differential lock pedal down as long as you want both wheels engaged and you should have the wheels stopped before engaging, i.e. shouldn't step on it while just one wheel is spinning, especially if it's at a higher rate of speed. You should be stopped and slightly engage the clutch while lightly pushing on the differential lock until you feel it engage, then push all the way down on the differential lock and let up on the clutch. To dis engage the differential lock, simply push on left or right brake pedal, then the other left or right brake pedal, or crank your steering hard one direction then the other so that one rear wheel turns faster than the other which allows the lock up to dis engage. Hope this helps!


----------



## 66ford3000 (Sep 16, 2015)

Thank you i appreciate it!


----------

